# Any Herfs near Tampa coming up soon ?



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wandering if there are any Herfs coming up near Tampa anytime soon. 

Mike, From Riverview, FL


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll be there Super Bowl weekend, but I don't know if I'll have time for a HERF. I'd be interested in seeing if you guys get something going and will try to make it if I can.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Isn't there always a herf in Tampa?:ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Look LJ's is in South Florida. Take a Saturday, hop on the turnpike for a couple of hours and hang with the South FLA crew. You will never have stumbled out of a herf so happy! :al :ss 

ATL


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

Out of Brandon, would like to know as well.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> I'll be there Super Bowl weekend, but I don't know if I'll have time for a HERF. I'd be interested in seeing if you guys get something going and will try to make it if I can.


Don't dare come to our neighborhood and not stop by.
We get downright nasty when folks do that.
Where are you staying?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bassrocker said:


> Just wandering if there are any Herfs coming up near Tampa anytime soon.
> 
> Mike, From Riverview, FL


Don't know about herfs there but I do love to hang out whenever I am in the area at Central Cigars in downtown St. Pete.
They have a great B&M there with a full service bar and a very nice lounge area.
Great cigar selection to include many of the Padron Annis.
There is always a crowd there the times I have gone.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Look LJ's is in South Florida. Take a Saturday, hop on the turnpike for a couple of hours and hang with the South FLA crew. You will never have stumbled out of a herf so happy! :al :ss
> 
> ATL


What he said


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Don't dare come to our neighborhood and not stop by.
> We get downright nasty when folks do that.
> Where are you staying?


With one of my college roommates and his wife. Thing is, he's an "occasional" cigar smoker. Which translates to, he only smokes when I am in town or on other rare occasions. Problem is, I won't have a car, and the women will not be happy coming to a HERF.

I will put it this way, if it's Saturday evening, I have the best chance at coming. Especially if it's at, or near a restaurant we can take the women to.

I would love to meet some more out of town BOTLs though.

Oh, he lives in Riverside I think, but it's on the edge of Riverside, and is basically in Brandon I think. It takes him like 10-15 minutes on the toll road to get downtown, and no longer to get to Ybor.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> With one of my college roommates and his wife. Thing is, he's an "occasional" cigar smoker. Which translates to, he only smokes when I am in town or on other rare occasions. *Problem is, I won't have a car*, and the women will not be happy coming to a HERF.
> 
> Dave, it's been a year or 2 since I was in Fla, but something tells me that they still rent cars!  :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I was planning on opening a POST to start a HERF in Satellite Beach on an up and coming Saturday if anyone is interested PM me and we'll set something up or email the link on the below web site [email protected]. Look forward to hearing from all FL CS members.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, any word on anything yet. I was wrong, not riverside, my friend lives in riverview, but it's basically brandon as he's closer to brandon than to most of the rest of riverview.

Anyway, I'm a doubtful, but if there is something, I'll do my best to make it for an hour or so.


----------

